# Smoke On the Beach Roll Call, Myrtle Beach,  Fall 2008



## Captain Morgan (Jul 18, 2008)

I remember when half of the forum would come to Myrtle
for this comp.

Am I the only one competing?

I know Tim is coming, but he hardly posts here.
Found out Kilted Kilby is skipping this event too.
Puff, Larry, Finney ain't coming.  Woody is waiting
on his wife's decision.

I think Waiboer is doing a KCBS event that weekend.

you'd think with 20 thousand dollars up for grabs and a weekend
in Myrtle Beach for Labor Day, you guys come in.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 18, 2008)

Cap send me a plane ticket I'll be there


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 18, 2008)

I hope it's just money....I'm beginning to think that
just because I get drunk and whip out knives that
people don't want to hang around me.

This is south Carolina, after all.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll pass on this one... :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I hope it's just money....I'm beginning to think that
> just because I get drunk and whip out knives that
> people don't want to hang around me.
> 
> This is south Carolina, after all.


That's the reason I came last time.


----------



## Pickin' Porkers (Jul 19, 2008)

*Had to pass*

We had to pass on this one because we wanted a sanctioned event so we chose Boone Hall.  Also, it was $450 to enter Myrtle Beach to cook all three categories and much cheaper at Boone Hall.


----------



## Finney (Jul 20, 2008)

Jack, Mary, and Bob Brown will be there Friday night (to party) and Saturday morning....  But it's to get their Master Judge recognition.

(I think) I'm cooking at Boone Hall that weekend with Joby Stanaland.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 20, 2008)

Tim I'm sure they are but I have an email into them with
several questions, including payouts and how many teams
are in....I'm expecting fewer teams this year.

If they answer, I 'll post it here...I hate it when they change
the rules from year to year and don't tell us.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 20, 2008)

maybe....3rd got me 250.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry Cappy, I'll be in WVA at the Picin in the Panhandle festival.


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 27, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I remember when half of the forum would come to Myrtle for this comp.



Niki and I will be there as judges, probably come up for Friday Night get a close motel room . Our competeing has been cut short do to the budget and gas prices not to mention our canopy got trashed at Hammin and Jammin  , got home all the poles are bent and the cover is torn and ripped in several places , will be buying a new and heavy one as money allows.


----------

